# My Haul part 1



## paphjoint (Oct 14, 2006)

Went orchid hunting with two of my friends yesterday in suburbian Paris 






Upper left : P. godefroyae
Lower left : P. Lynleigh koopowitz 
Upper right: P. purpuratum
Lower right : P. Norito Hasegawa

Just think of the nice hybrids you can make with these


----------



## Sangii (Oct 14, 2006)

good choice ! are they all from LCDO ?


----------



## Heather (Oct 14, 2006)

Mmmm, orchid hunting!  
and three of the four in spike? Looks like it was a great day!

(where's part 2?)


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 14, 2006)

Sangii said:


> good choice ! are they all from LCDO ?


 
No half of them are from Graziano


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2006)

That is a monster purpuratum. Good find:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice looking plants!


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 14, 2006)

Congratulations, Uri!

Norito is my favorite!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2006)

I didnt know Paphs grew around Paris suburbs...


----------

